# Why the hell not



## Greg Rempe (Sep 16, 2005)

Got what has to be at least an 11lb pork butt on the WSM tonight.  I bought a pair at BJ'S this afternoon...total weight was 20+ pounds and the one that is one the WSM is _*WAY *_bigger than its brother was!

Becky's Grandma is coming up tomorrow so last minute I throwed a butt on for some BBQ tomorrow.  Also, I just whipped up my baked beans *(NO,* *NOT THE ONES THAT GAVE ME A HEART **ATTACK*!!!) and we'll have those for a side as well!  

Currently about 3 and a half hours in to the cook and I have a dome temp of 235*.  I am thinking this bad boy could take 23 hrs or so  

I'll take some pics if I can...have a great weekend everybody! :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 16, 2005)

Not to criticize the Administrator, but if it was me, personally, IMHO, I'd crank up the heat just a tad. 235 dome temp equates to about 220 top grate, and unless you're looking for a 23 hour cook, you'd be safe with 250 at the dome and cooking around 235-240 at the top grate. Just a suggestion.

Good luck with that big butt.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 16, 2005)

I anticipate an increase in temp overnight as it seems to do by itself...small air leak...if it doesn't, I will turn her up in the AM!

Now, know your role and shut your mouth!!

 :grin:  :grin:  :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 16, 2005)

:hide:


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 17, 2005)

now now greg he only helping.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 17, 2005)

_You know...you'd figure you guys wouldn't go off topic on my freaking thread!  You're all banned!_

Anyways...back on topic...

As I stated in my second post to Bruce, around 3am I was prepping a bottle for the little one and gandered at the ET-73...sure enough, it had reached 270* and was steadily on the climb #-o ...had to go out and shut all the vents down to get it back under control.

Then at 4am...the skies opened up and man did it pour for about 45 minutes.  Luckily I had my make shift rain deflector up again.  However, I did have to go out and open two of the vents to 1/3 in order to rebutt the heat the rain was taking away.

Currently, while still raining, the butt is at 170* and the WSM is hammering along at 258* dome!  _*PREFECT*_!!  

By the way, I will be moving all of the off topic posts to a new thread called well who knows what! :-X


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> _You know...you'd figure you guys wouldn't go off topic on my freaking thread!  You're all banned!_
> 
> Anyways...back on topic...
> 
> ...



Guru, my man! *GURU*


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2005)

Greg, when you get temp spikes don't shut the vents down 100%, even if they continue to climb.  Unless they get over 350 or more you'll be fine if they're high "temporarily".  Just close them more than they were and wait, they'll drop but not immediately.  Otherwise you're gonna have to just adjust them again once the temps drop and you'll be fooling with them alot more than you have to trying to get them back up.  You should basically only have to make one adjustment after your pit gets to 200*.  I know you know what you're doing, each cooker is different and weather plays a factor sometimes, but I've noticed in past cooks you do alot of adjusting due to either high or low temps.  Just my .02 brother.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 17, 2005)

yeah when I first got my wsm I did a lot of that vent flipping.  It would rise, I'd close.  It would drop, I'd open.  After a while I learned *PATIENCE.

*


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank you Greg for a one way street. What was "off topic' about my pic and why? 

 12.8 butt done in a little over 12 hours.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys...


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 17, 2005)

Greg how is the pork coming? Are you stall having trouble with the rain?

Missing Link.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 17, 2005)

no...rain has died down to a drizzel...pork is at 184* internal


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

Greg, are you sure that's not a whole shoulder? That's pretty big for a butt.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 17, 2005)

It's done. You foil wanker    In the cooler, In the cooler. Need pics please.  :grin:


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 17, 2005)

Greg Were are the picture?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 17, 2005)

none right now...it was kind of last second!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 17, 2005)

I can understand that, it's been pretty hectic the past 12 hours. Watching the WSM humm along, trying to catch a couple zzzzz's, making coffee, yeah, I can see where as busy as you've been, there just wasn't any time left to get the camera and maybe snap a picture or two for your members here on the BBQ-4-U board.

Perhaps next time, you can get a big chuck roll, say a 18lb'er, then during that 20 hour cook you should be able to squeeze in a picture or two.

Enjoy that butt!!

 :bow:  :bow:  :bow:  :bow:  :bow:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I can understand that, it's been pretty hectic the past 12 hours. Watching the WSM humm along, trying to catch a couple zzzzz's, making coffee, yeah, I can see where as busy as you've been, there just wasn't any time left to get the camera and maybe snap a picture or two for your members here on the BBQ-4-U board.
> 
> Perhaps next time, you can get a big chuck roll, say a 18lb'er, then during that 20 hour cook you should be able to squeeze in a picture or two.
> 
> Enjoy that butt!!


Yeah!  What Bruce said!! =D>  =D>  =D>  *That's it!!! I'm outta here!!!!!* :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry: 

Where's that link to TVWB??? #-o


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 17, 2005)

How could you let that happen? I am not going to be able to barbecue anything this weekend because of my little girl and boys birthday party. :-( an  

Thanks,
Missing Link.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 17, 2005)

*WSM smoking away*




*Temps Going Good*




*Beans Waiting to go on...Sauce ready to meet TXPJ*  




*Beans In the WSM smoke*




*Butt is Done*



*
Butt Burn Off on the Silver B*  




Everything went well...pork was a hit and so was the sauce and beans!


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 18, 2005)

Greg, Everything looks good. Thanks for pictures.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 18, 2005)

=D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D> 

Thanks Buddy!!!!! Looks great, we'll have to talk about your sauce with the Pineapple TPJ.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 18, 2005)

Great job Greg.  Next time take some pic's of the pulled product please.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 18, 2005)

Sorry, Larry...I didn't bring my camera to the in-laws.  It was hectic in that small kitchen to get what I needed done...let alone snap some photos.  Besides, I don't like getting the weird look from them...you know the one...the one that says "_Uh, did you just take a picture of the food_??!!" #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 18, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Sorry, Larry...I didn't bring my camera to the in-laws.  It was hectic in that small kitchen to get what I needed done...let alone snap some photos.  Besides, I don't like getting the weird look from them...you know the one...the one that says "_Uh, did you just take a picture of the food_??!!" #-o



Okay Greg, I understand.  BTW, how did your "Killer Beans" turn out??  Any trips to the ER last night????
 8-[


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> ... Besides, I don't like getting the weird look from them...you know the one...the one that says "_Uh, did you just take a picture of the food_??!!" #-o


*BE A MAN!!*  :grin:  :grin: 

That's one Big Butt!!      I know somebody that likes big butts!!  8-[

Thanks for the pics..


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 18, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2mubbyjb]Sorry, Larry...I didn't bring my camera to the in-laws.  It was hectic in that small kitchen to get what I needed done...let alone snap some photos.  Besides, I don't like getting the weird look from them...you know the one...the one that says "_Uh, did you just take a picture of the food_??!!" #-o



Okay Greg, I understand.  BTW, how did your "Killer Beans" turn out??  Any trips to the ER last night????
 8-[[/quote:2mubbyjb]

No...everything is fine...although, I think I am going to rename my recipe..."*Heart Attack BBQ Beans*"...even though it wasn't my beans that put me in the ER...


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 18, 2005)

Greg, you know, I did a cook this weekend and bought 160 lbs of butts from Barb and Patties Butcher Palace. When I picked em up, I got 8 packages! That means those bad boys were 10 lbs each! Sams are usually an anemic 6-8 lbs!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 18, 2005)

I like big butts and I cannot lie.


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 18, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I like big butts and I cannot lie.



No other piggy can deny.   :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 18, 2005)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

The Texas Pepper jelly is a pleasant surprise to me.  I made some for
Bill the Grill guy, and he liked em a lot.  It's worth a try.  I thought it would overwhelm the meat, but it complimented.


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Butt Burn Off on the Silver B[/b]


Damn... you're burning up some of the best part?!?!?!?!?!


----------

